# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  chagoi copper

## koifishlover

hi all,
ada yg mau lepas chagoi copper size 40 up ? atau ochiba ?

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koifishlover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

